# Salary Guidelines for Working Remote



## ruhood (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find guidelines for salary requirements for remote coding and billing positions?  I'm not sure of what to say when I am asked for my salary requirements.  I know you have to take into consideration whether you are contract or employee, whether benefits are offered, use of your own equipment and space, your own experience, etc.  I don't want to shortchange myself, but neither do I want to price myself out of an opportunity.  Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## ruhood (Aug 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips or resources to offer on this?  Thanks


----------

